# Update port only for a particular architecture?



## eternal_noob (Nov 3, 2021)

Hi,

the games/stonesoup port currently has no maintainer and is pretty old.
I'd like to update it to the most recent version.

Problem here is that i can only do it / test on the aarch64 architecture due to lack of other machines.
Would the update be accepted although it would be only for one architecture or are maintainers supposed to be able to test / use ALL available architectures?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 3, 2021)

eternal_noob said:


> Would the update be accepted although it would be only for one architecture or are maintainers supposed to be able to test / use ALL available architectures?


Test builds are done on all supported architectures.


----------



## acheron (Nov 3, 2021)

It's fine as long as it builds fine on at least one tier-1 arch (which is the case for aarch64)


----------

